# Has anyone seen Ashanti's new video?



## preciouscharm (Aug 16, 2008)

Ashanti's new music video "Good good".

Watch the vid here: YouTube - Ashanti - Good Good

Lovin the makeup and cute pinup style!!!!!!!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 16, 2008)

it is too cute and i love the song. people underestimate ashanti but she's cool in my book.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah I saw this a little while ago, and I too was totally in love with it.

I'm really feelin the pin up look these days and she looks cute.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

I love her makeup and the clothes but the song is not my favorite.  Nelly is pretty cute in it too!


----------



## crystalado (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah I love her looks in this video and the song is very catchy!  But overall, I like it!


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2008)

Ashanti is no doubt a beautiful woman, and the styling of that video was creative, but I very much dislike those lyrics.  What else has she got to offer besides the fact that she's "got that good good"?  I would love to hear her stretch her old boundaries a bit and go a slightly unconventional route as far as song content.


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 23, 2008)

I love this video esp the look where she's wearing red.

Does anyone know who does her make-up or the make-up items she uses? I know for sure she uses MAC


----------

